# Cannabutter on toast?



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 3, 2007)

I just made 3 peices of toast and just spread some cannabutter on them. Will I be pleased?


----------



## Wavels (Feb 3, 2007)

*lol*.....You should be toasted as well soon enough.....I like to spread a little honey on the toast....yummy, cannabutter and honey.....


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 3, 2007)

Wavels said:


> *lol*.....You should be toasted as well soon enough.....I like to spread a little honey on the toast....yummy, cannabutter and honey.....


It's been about 40 minutes, I think I may feel a little somethin' somethin', but I dunno.
I may have to try that with the honey here in a minute...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2007)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> It's been about 40 minutes, I think I may feel a little somethin' somethin', but I dunno.
> I may have to try that with the honey here in a minute...


 

still with us?


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 3, 2007)

Still here. I had 2 more peices of toast with butter on them.
It works.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 3, 2007)

alriiight, new avatar and sig. Sweet.
But yeah, I had 5 peices total, 2 of which had some choc. Nutella that was delicious. It's been almost 2 hours since I first ate them and I can still feel it coming on steadily stronger. I've been thinking about smoking a bowl out of the bong for a while now, but I dunno, this seems to be getting ever more intense, slowly but surely. I think a bowl would still be nice though...


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 3, 2007)

Alright, here's an update.
It's been T- 2.5 hrs since I began ingesting the THC laden toast, and I have def. been feeling the effects for well over an hour and a half it seems. I just smoked about a gram of some regular pot out of a nice ice catcher bong, and it's really got me stoned now. I have to go to work in about 2 hours, it'll be interesting.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2007)

ok. where you at. make it thru work? still kinda high?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Feb 3, 2007)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> alriiight, new avatar and sig. Sweet.
> But yeah, I had 5 peices total, 2 of which had some choc. Nutella that was delicious. It's been almost 2 hours since I first ate them and I can still feel it coming on steadily stronger. I've been thinking about smoking a bowl out of the bong for a while now, but I dunno, this seems to be getting ever more intense, slowly but surely. I think a bowl would still be nice though...


Nutella's the shit! im plannin on stealin some from work tomarrow.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 3, 2007)

Alright, just got home about 30 minutes ago from chillin' at a friend's house watching a movie after work. Work went fine, I had practically lost my high by the end of the 1st hour. But all in all, I'd say the cannabutter was fantastic. I felt it through 5 PM, and only smoked like half a bowl pack out of my bong the entire day (until right now, anyways).
So, it all went well, and I've still got like 2 and a half cups of this stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2007)

sounds like waffles and butter tomorrow.


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 4, 2007)

Whatever I can spread butter on is gonna work. I'm gonna have to do this before I go to church tomorrow morning with my mother.
Yessss.


----------



## boyfrumpluto (Aug 15, 2013)

SuperDaveJr712 said:


> Alright, just got home about 30 minutes ago from chillin' at a friend's house watching a movie after work. Work went fine, I had practically lost my high by the end of the 1st hour. But all in all, I'd say the cannabutter was fantastic. I felt it through 5 PM, and only smoked like half a bowl pack out of my bong the entire day (until right now, anyways).
> So, it all went well, and I've still got like 2 and a half cups of this stuff.


Hey thanks man I just finished making my first Cannabutter of my own today and I'm trying to decide if I need to cook it (again essentially) into something like brownies or grilled cheese, or if I can get just as high by putting it onto something. I liked reading this


----------

